# Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)



## Eifie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

(because "Johto" sounds so much better than "Generation II"!)

All right, all role PMs have been sent out. Please let me know if you didn't receive one. *You have fourty-four hours for night actions.* (weird number because 1 AM is going to get a bit inconvenient for changing phases)

*Rules:*

Out-of-thread communication is *not* permitted unless it has been otherwise specified in your role PM.
*All flavour text is relevant*, although I probably won't include much.
Alignments and Pokémon identities will be revealed upon death.
If your night action has been worded such that you "must" do something, then it is mandatory and will be randomized if not sent in. Otherwise, you may choose not to use your night action and it will not be randomized. I will not kill people for inactivity, but I would prefer it if you would let me know if you choose not to use your night action.
Attacks with types associated with them are indicated in role PMs in the form of Attack (Type). Most Pokémon have one weakness and/or one resistance. If someone is targeted by an attack they are weak against, their night action will be voided. If targeted by an attack they are resistant to, that attack will not have an effect.
The five types in this game are Fire, Water, Electric, Fighting and Psychic. The Mafia have access to moves of all types. *Not every Pokémon's weakness/resistance will necessarily correspond with their weaknesses/resistances in the games.* However, no Pokémon will be weak against an attack it would normally be resistant to, or resistant to an attack it would normally have a weakness against.
Secret roles. There is no alien in this game. You have at least one inspector, two doctors and one vigilante. Not all roles are roles you'll have seen before on this forum.
You may not quote or paste screenshots of PMs I have sent you concerning the game. Paraphrasing is fine.
If you have any questions about your role or the game in general, feel free to ask in the thread or PM me!
more to be added as I think of things I forgot

So, the night starts now! It will end at approximately *9:30 PM EST (GMT-5) on Thursday, December 30th.*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (NIGHT ONE)*

The Pokémon awaken slowly, expecting the worst. When they look around, they are surprised to find all of their number still there.

---

*Nobody has died. You have fourty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

No deaths!..._Perfect._[/sarcasm]

What now?


----------



## JackPK (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Erm... so possibilities are what, a lucky Healer, an activated Alien, the target was resistant to the attacker's element, maybe we have a Bulletproof or other multiple-life role, or a role that can avoid attacks (like Glaceon in the old rules before the forum exploded a couple years ago, if anyone remembers that). Or a Mafia who didn't kill last night. Any other possibilities, off the top of anyone's head?


----------



## .... (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*



Emerald Espeon said:


> There is no alien in this game.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Sorry. Derp.

AFAIK all my other suggestions are still valid though.


----------



## .... (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

'Tis okay.

As far as I know, those are the only possibilities.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Erm... so possibilities are what, a lucky Healer, an activated Alien, the target was resistant to the attacker's element, maybe we have a Bulletproof or other multiple-life role, or a role that can avoid attacks (like Glaceon in the old rules before the forum exploded a couple years ago, if anyone remembers that). Or a Mafia who didn't kill last night. Any other possibilities, off the top of anyone's head?


Knowing that there is no Alien, we can be safe about lynching. It makes me happy.

Probably the most likely events were a resist or bulletproof, as a healer being lucky has a low chance.


----------



## Mai (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Getting targeted by a super effective attack also blocks your night action. I wonder, do the healers' moves have types? If so, some of us might be unable to get healed. And if you  resist a healing but get targeted by one that affects you, will you die, EE? That might be pretty terrible if somebody gets healed by the wrong person.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*



Mai said:


> And if you resist a healing but get targeted by one that affects you, will you die, EE?


If you mean by healer clash, no, you wouldn't die.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Well. It's also possible the Mafia got a NVE attack on someone.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

So yay? This is good? I like it when no one dies in a non-alien game.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

I don't think the mafia's attacks are typed.

Think about it: what good would the mafia be if it couldn't kill a certain member?

So I think that the mafia

a) use a different attack type than the regular five (Normal?)
b) can choose the type of attack they use
c) have a randomly generated attack type
d) use typeless attacks, which is what I believe is the case here.

So, EE: could there be a sixth type you're not telling us about? I just want to know if the possibility exists; if you could rule it out that would be awesome.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

The Mafia have access to moves of all five types. (I meant to say this before, but I guess I forgot)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Maybe there are five mafia, and one gets to attack per night? Or there are a few multi-types or something and the entire faction gets one attack per night?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*



Superbird said:


> Maybe there are five mafia, and one gets to attack per night? Or there are a few multi-types or something and the entire faction gets one attack per night?


In a game where there are 17 players, that means we would have about a third of players mafia. Not very likely, is it?

Either the mafia chooses the types of attacks it can use or it's randomly generated each time. I can't think of any other way.

Besides, if the latter was true the game could become unwinnable for the mafia once their numbers were low enough.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Maybe Unown, with its choice of Hidden Power?


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Maybe the Mafia have more than one attack that they can use (such as a Lanturn with surf and thunderbolt)?

Anyway, would it be worth randylynching today, or would it be best to wait until something actually happens during tomorrows night phase (if anything does happen) to decide?
I think it might be best to wait it out a bit, but there's always the possibility that we get lucky and lynch a mafia member if we do decide to do it.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Hmm. I think it's most likely going to be that the Mafia can choose their attack type, in my opinion. I say we should wait till tomorrow to lynch though, so we have more evidence.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

I think Unown makes a lot of sense, actually; although in that case I don't know why they would be able to choose their type.

I think the typing is randomized, personally.

Randylynch might not be the best idea, but I want to know how the flavor text for deaths work. Like, do they give you the name of the Pokemon?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I want to know how the flavor text for deaths work. Like, do they give you the name of the Pokemon?


Yes, it will.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Pretty lucky for us! A random lynch is probably a good idea at this point.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

I'm extending the day phase by *twenty-four hours* because no verdict has been reached yet.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

I'd rather not. We've got a free day of discussion here; I don't see why we need to lynch.
*
Abstain.*


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

Unless someone posts any interesting information that they might have discovered last night, there's not really any reason to lynch. I'll *abstain* for now.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

*abstain.*

In ASB, unown can choose their HP type so....


----------



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

*Abstain*....


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY ONE)*

The...townspokémon, with nothing to go on, decide to abstain from lynching and retire to their homes for the evening.

---

It is now night. You have *fourty-eight hours* for night actions. The night will end at around *10:00 PM EST (GMT-5) on Tuesday, January 4th*.

(Please send in your actions, everybody!)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (NIGHT TWO)*

The Pokémon awaken the next morning, hoping that they had once again gotten through the night with no deaths. Unfortunately, after they have gathered, they notice two of their number missing and split up to search the town for them.

An Exeggutor is found clawed to death with a few sparks of electricity still crackling around him. Elsewhere lies a Clefable covered with burns.

---

*Superbird is dead. He was not Mafia.
werefish5 is dead. It was not Mafia.

Fourty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Oh man. It's bad enough that one died but two?! Exeggutor could've been the self-destruct role and maybe Clefable was a healer that got hit with the blast considering it was covered in burns?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Which is which? Is werefish the Clefable or the Exeggutor?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Superbird was Exeggutor and werefish5 was Clefable.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Uh-oh, two innocents. werefish5 was probably Clefable with Magic Guard, a healer. Superbird I don't know; Exeggutor has Chlorophyll (speed+ when sunny) and Harvest (berry reappears after used in battle)

Electric and fire are probably the types of the people who killed them. 

I'd rather lynch than abstain today, since we're losing people. How about *Flower Doll*, who never seems to participate in any mafia games?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Seritinajii if you think about it Exeggutor might've been what Plusle and Minun were like. Where if one dies then the other chooses a vengeance kill but instead if Exeggutor is killed then he uses explosion and kills another person?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

That could be it! I confused this game with another where abilities are linked to role. Ehehe. Exeggutor has explosion, so that would probably work. 

"Burns" could still mean fire... Emerald Espeon did say that the types that are normally weak/resistant to each other aren't always necessarily so in this game.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Very true. 

Also I don't think random lynches are gonna help right now. We have no real solid leads as to who is and isn't Mafia and random lynches could just hurt us in the long run and let the Mafia win


----------



## .... (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

I can see an Exeggcutor being a terrorist. Egg Bomb, anybody?

Clefable was probably a healer. Magic Guard could possibly be a bodyguard too...

Yeah, *Flower Doll *sounds good.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Yeah, i gotta agree with OrngSumb, we shouldn't lynch, at least not yet. We should wait, to see if someone has any evidence.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



OrngSumb said:


> Also I don't think random lynches are gonna help right now. We have no real solid leads as to who is and isn't Mafia and random lynches could just hurt us in the long run and let the Mafia win


Random lynches are always better than abstaining when there's no chance of an alien, though. Abstaining basically means the Mafia gets a free night kill. Random lynching at least gives us SOME chance at getting a Mafia member.

That said, *Flower Doll* sounds good since she's nearly never active anyway.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

*Flower Doll* because she is never of much help in a game.

Also, Clefable's signature move is pretty much Metronome, and that sounds like a Schizo to me.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Huh, wow. This game's turning out pretty weird so far. First no deaths, then two...

But I have nothing useful to offer. I'm kind of reluctant to lynch, though... Flora not being active in _any_ Mafia game doesn't seem like a good reason to lynch her in _this_ one. :/


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

At least we can confirm that the Mafia has access to either a fire and electric move (seeing as we don't know if both attacks were due to the Mafia)?
Exeggutor sounds like a terrorist role, seeing as it has moves like Egg Bomb and Seed Bomb. Clefable could be either a Schizo or a Healer with Metronome/Moonlight. 

Judging by the two deaths, do you guys think that we're dealing with only final evolutions that evolved using stones? We have Clefable, which evolves from Clefairy using a Moon Stone and Exeggutor, which evolves from Exeggcute using a Leaf Stone. Maybe our Mafia is something like the Eevee Evolutions?

As for the let's lynch 'Flower Doll' thing, I'm happy to lynch her, but I'll wait until she replies to this topic (if she does) before finalizing my vote.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Flora not being active in _any_ Mafia game doesn't seem like a good reason to lynch her in _this_ one. :/


Assuming everybody has an equal chance at having been assigned to any particular role, and assuming we don't have any particular suspicion against someone, then it follows that everybody is equally strategically beneficial/harmful to lynch. Therefore isn't it best to lynch somebody who isn't even participating than lynching someone who's helping/talking who might be innocent? Flower Doll just happens to be the nonparticipant who was first mentioned. This is the same bandwagoning principle that happens in almost every game.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Rai-CH said:


> Judging by the two deaths, do you guys think that we're dealing with only final evolutions that evolved using stones? We have Clefable, which evolves from Clefairy using a Moon Stone and Exeggutor, which evolves from Exeggcute using a Leaf Stone. Maybe our Mafia is something like the Eevee Evolutions?


It's perfectly possible, especially as there are 18 players and exactly 18 stone evolutions as of Gen II, but I'm a little wary about jumping to that conclusion after only two roles revealed. It's something to keep in mind, though. And, of course, it's flavor, so it doesn't really affect anything until we get into roleclaims and have to worry about whether or not people are lying.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

My role evolves from a stone.


----------



## Clover (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

As does mine.

I know one doesn't -- Sneasel, the vigilante that killed Superbird. It's my special win condition to terrorist them. (Terrorist like how the usual role goes, except I'm innocent-aligned.) (And I don't care that this means I get vigilante'd the next night, as I'm not especially paying attention to mafia/have limited internet at the moment.)

So whoever'd like to point suspicions toward someone mafia/the vigilante especially, let me know so I can be all blow-uppy in their faces. [nodnod]


----------



## .... (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

My role doesn't evolve. At all.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> It's perfectly possible, especially as there are 18 players and exactly 18 stone evolutions as of Gen II, but I'm a little wary about jumping to that conclusion after only two roles revealed. It's something to keep in mind, though. And, of course, it's flavor, so it doesn't really affect anything until we get into roleclaims and have to worry about whether or not people are lying.


I was only jumping to the conclusion because my role also evolves from a stone. But seeing as there is a Sneasel running about and Mawile's role doesn't evolve, I'm obviously wrong then!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

I don't really think that stones have anything to do with it. To me it sounds like a red herring. You never know, though!


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

I'm doubtful about the 'stones' thing too. Especially since it's been disproven.

On lynching *Flower Doll,* I agree. However, she gets lynched so often she sometimes doesn't have time to post. Meh. It's already been one day and some more.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

It doesn't seem like Flower Doll is going to reply, so I might as well finalize my vote.
I don't really see the point in signing up for Mafias if you're not going to participate in any of them, but whatever!

Lynch *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

...hi, I have midterms and homework and stuff -.-

Uh, so. I'm actually _not_ Mafia this time. (unlike at least one other Mafia I was in?) Not that my role's too _useful _or anything, since I'm just a redirector -.-

My Pokemon _doesn't _evolve from a stone, though it is a final evolution (Furret), btw.

So, uh, I'm kinda reluctant to counter-lynch. Maybe later.


----------



## Clover (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Wargle said:


> Knowing that there is no Alien, we can be safe about lynching. It makes me happy.





Wargle said:


> *Flower Doll* because she is never of much help in a game.


The first thing definitely sounds like something mafia would say, and he was one of the first to vote... *Wargle*, at least so Flora has a chance.

But hey, now that we've had two or three roleclaims, why doesn't everyone do so? If we get enough of them (Emerald, do you mind extending the day a little if more discussion happens? :D), the mafia usually go down pretty easy. It happens all the time in #mafia. "$name is dead!" "Doctor." "Inspector." "... unactivated alien." "... Oh, you guys just suck."


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

I'll go vote *Wargle*, I think. Hopefully it'll stop the bandwagon because I feel like believing Flora.

So and I think I'll also go with Midnight's possible plan, but I'd rather not roleclaim for now, seeing as one doctor's already dead. I'm not mafia, though.

And here's a list of players I decided to make. 

_*Superbird*_ - Exeggutor, not mafia.
Killed, electricity near body.

*OrngSumb*

*Karkat Vantas*

*Dave Strider*

*Mawile* - ???
Role does not evolve.

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing*

*Polymetric Sesquialtera*
"has nothing useful to offer"? 

*Mai*

*Littlestream*
Still has not posted.

*Blaziking the Adept*
Still has not posted.

*Rai-CH*
Proposed the "final evolutions with stones only" thing. Disproven, though..

*Wargle* - ???
Often incurs suspicion.

*Silver* - ?
Still hasn't posted at all.

*Midnight* - Weird innocent-aligned role that wins if she terrorists Sneasel.
Proposed "everybody roleclaim!" plan.

*Seritinajii* - not mafia.

*Flower Doll* - Furret, not mafia.
A redirector? What's that again?

_*werefish5*_ - Clefable, not mafia.
Killed, with burn marks on body.

*Minnow*
Still hasn't posted.

Also, the vigilante role is a Sneasel, who killed Superbird. And if Midnight is right about that, then the Vigilante has access to Electric-type killing moves.

And there's no alien. Yay!


----------



## Wargle (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Lynching me is not a good. Idea. I can roleclaim if needed.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Seritinajii said:


> *Polymetric Sesquialtera*
> "has nothing useful to offer"?


I kinda meant that to mean "I can't give anything to day discussion" but whatevs. My Pokémon is Poliwrath, I'm not Mafia but I'm rather reluctant to reveal my actual power because, again, one doctor is dead. If so need be then I can but I'd rather not :C


----------



## Wargle (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

Gah I thought I was one role but Im that in another.


OK lynching me would only lead to the death of another...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> First no deaths, then two...


Midnight was kind enough to reveal to us that there's a Sneasel vig, so it's pretty obvious that's why there have been two deaths.

Speaking of which... if there is a Sneasel vig and he's responsible for one of the two deaths, why are they electric and fire type, respectively? The only explanation I can think of is that the attack types are randomized.

@ stones theory: I'm a Forretress. Won't work.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*

The day phase is *extended for another twenty-four hours* to allow for more discussion.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Midnight said:


> But hey, now that we've had two or three roleclaims, why doesn't everyone do so? If we get enough of them (Emerald, do you mind extending the day a little if more discussion happens? :D), the mafia usually go down pretty easy. It happens all the time in #mafia. "$name is dead!" "Doctor." "Inspector." "... unactivated alien." "... Oh, you guys just suck."


Oh, sure. I'm Eevee, the Variable. I sided with the Innocents and evolved into an Umbreon with a Substitute, basically giving me two lives. My Substitute hasn't been broken yet.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

Ok so Flower Doll posted right after I decided to lynch her... How awkward XD
I do think that she is telling the truth, so I shall *withdraw* my vote for now.

As for the whole revealing our roles thing, I'm a Nidoqueen. I won't reveal all the details yet though, because my role is linked to another person who may not want to reveal theirs yet.


----------



## Flora (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto PokéMafia (DAY TWO)*



Seritinajii said:


> *Flower Doll* - Furret, not mafia.
> A redirector? What's that again?


If anyone uses a night action on my target I get it instead. 

@Wargle: Simply telling us that lynching you would be a bad idea does not a good lynch-repellent make. Roleclaiming would probably be a good way to at least _attempt_ to get us to back off. (yeah, kinda suspicious of you atm)


----------



## Wargle (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*



Rai-CH said:


> Ok so Flower Doll posted right after I decided to lynch her... How awkward XD
> I do think that she is telling the truth, so I shall *withdraw* my vote for now.
> 
> As for the whole revealing our roles thing, I'm a Nidoqueen. I won't reveal all the details yet though, because my role is linked to another person who may not want to reveal theirs yet.


fuck it.

I'm Nidoking and me and Rai are the fishing sibilings of the game. I could c/p the PM if you would like.

Rai can confirm this.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

I will confirm it. Wargle is the Nidoking to my Nidoqueen, so I'd appreciate it if you didn't lynch him! :) I don't really want to use my revenge kill when I have no idea who's mafia yet.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*



Rai-CH said:


> I will confirm it. Wargle is the Nidoking to my Nidoqueen,


... ... ... thats hot


----------



## Clover (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*



Wargle said:


> I could c/p the PM if you would like.


You can't, though.

All right, *withdraw and Mai*, I guess, I have no idea 8|


----------



## JackPK (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

Why Mai?

I will, however, *retract* my vote for Flower Doll, since she's actually participating now.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

_*Superbird*_ - Exeggutor, not mafia.
Killed, electricity near body.

*OrngSumb*

*Karkat Vantas* - Forretress, ???
Not many details.

*Dave Strider*

*Mawile* - ???
Role does not evolve.

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* - Eevee, not mafia.
Evolved into Umbreon with Subsitute; not broken yet.

*Polymetric Sesquialtera* - Poliwag, not mafia.
Reluctant to reveal power.

*Mai*

*Littlestream*
Still has not posted.

*Blaziking the Adept*
Still has not posted.

*Rai-CH* - Nidoqueen, not mafia.
Fishing brother with Wargle, and conveniently located in player list next to Wargle, who is right below this text.

*Wargle* - Nidoking, not mafia.
Fishing brother with Rai-CH.

*Silver* - ?
Still hasn't posted at all.

*Midnight* - Weird innocent-aligned role that wins if she terrorists Sneasel.
Proposed "everybody roleclaim!" plan.

*Seritinajii* - not mafia.

*Flower Doll* - Furret, not mafia.
A redirector? What's that again?

_*werefish5*_ - Clefable, not mafia.
Killed, with burn marks on body.

*Minnow*
Still hasn't posted.

So anyway... Sneasel seems to have electric powers, as he/she killed Superbird with electric marks near the body. Hmm...

Right now I'm not sure who to lynch.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

Current vote count: 3 Flower Doll, 1 Wargle, 1 Mai.

You have three hours remaining.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

I'm a Girafarig, innocent aligned. (This is also proof that the stone theory doesn't work.) 

Maybe lynching someone who hasn't posted at all may give us a better chance at finding mafias.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

I'm a Noctowl.

A person who never posts could be Mafia but they also could just be really busy (re: Flower Doll) and be an innocent which would make it harder for us to win


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

I'd rather not lynch Flower Doll, so I think I'll go with *Mai*.


----------



## Flora (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

Okay, Wargle has a decent defense, so I think I'll go with *Mai.*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

Ok then, * Mai. *


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm a Noctowl.
> 
> A person who never posts could be Mafia but they also could just be really busy (re: Flower Doll) and be an innocent which would make it harder for us to win


In that case, I urge you inspector peoples to go inspect the inactive people!


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY TWO)*

The villagers change their mind on who to lynch as the sun begins to set and *Mai, an Alakazam*, is silently dragged to the...lynching place.

---

*Mai is dead. She was Mafia.

You have fourty-eight hours for night actions. The night will end on Monday, January 10th at around 5:00PM EST (GMT-5).*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT THREE)*

The sun rises fairly late the next day, illuminating two dead bodies! A Furret is found in a puddle of water, which was apparently deadly. Nearby lies a Wobbuffet with a look of sheer terror on its face.

---

*Flower Doll (Furret) is dead. She was not Mafia.
Dave Strider (Wobbuffet) is dead. He was not Mafia.

You have fourty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Oh crap. Okay everybody listen up. Minnow is Mafia! I inspected them and it came back as Mafia! I know this is probably meaning I'm going to be lynched when the night comes but you'll all be one step closer. So *Minnow*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Who's your Pokemon, Numb?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

I'm a Noctowl. I use Foresight and act as an inspector


----------



## JackPK (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Hrm. Minnow still hasn't posted in this thread AFAIK, and failure to post is frequently a symptom of a Mafia using the out-of-sight-out-of-mind strategy. Sure, I'll believe OrngSumb (unless Minnow can come in and convincingly defend herhimself). *Minnow*

By the way, Orng, just in case we're dealing with Inspector sanities: Have you inspected anyone who's dead? If so, did they turn out to be what you were told they were? If not, who else have you inspected and what did they come up as?

My Substitute is still unbroken.

Since Midnight was right about her apparently random guess for Mai, I have to wonder whether (A) it was actually random, or (B) she's another inspector (and if so we DO probably have to worry about sanities), or (C) she's a Mafia who had to (or just decided to for the lulz) betray one/all of her comrades. Or (D) something else.

EDIT: Minnow's a boy according to his profile.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Trusting the inspector! *Minnow*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Hmm. Noctowl with foresight seems like a likely inspector.

So would any psychic with role play though...

oh well

*minnow*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

I inspected Superbird and it came back innocent. Seri and it came back innocent, and Minnow as Mafia. It might've been just a random for Midnight.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

*Minnow.* I don't think the inspector can be so wrong. :C


----------



## .... (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

*Minnow.*

Also: should we start roleclaiming again?


----------



## Silver (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

* Minnow*

Maybe you inspect people who have roleclaimed, to see if their lying.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Sure, why not. Lynch *Minnow*.

If OrngSumb is telling the truth about being an inspector (which we'll find out once the day phase ends), we should probably get one of our healers to protect them. If we have any left, that is (hopefully we do!).


----------



## JackPK (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Rai-CH said:


> If OrngSumb is telling the truth about being an inspector (which we'll find out once the day phase ends), we should probably get one of our healers to protect them. If we have any left, that is (hopefully we do!).


We also need a way to not have the healers clash and kill OrngSumb themselves, but short of one of them roleclaiming and healing Orng and the other(s?) healing whoever roleclaims, I can't think of a way to do it. That's relying on the fact that we have at least two left, though.


----------



## Clover (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Hahaha I was *sure* I was going to die yesterday! I don't know why the vig didn't kill me, since we're sworn emenies and I kind of outed myself. Oh well!



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Since Midnight was right about her apparently random guess for Mai, I have to wonder whether (A) it was actually random, or (B) she's another inspector (and if so we DO probably have to worry about sanities), or (C) she's a Mafia who had to (or just decided to for the lulz) betray one/all of her comrades. Or (D) something else.


A is correct, B is... half correct? I have the ability to see if someone is not the vigilante. Which makes it so much more useless because that's a ... currently... 1/11 chance, as opposed to possibly 1/6 for the inspector, and that's only if there's two mafia left. (Blaziking isn't the vigilante, by the by.)

C would be /entirely possible/; you know me well, mister Jack! I play most mafia games for the lulz.

*Minnow!* Also since I /am/ not dead I'm still looking out for someone to terrorist. So far I've cleared Wargle, Leafpool, Kam, Jack, Raichu, Flora, Blaziking, Silver, OrngSumb, Minnow... right, that sounds right. That leaves Mawile, Littlestream, and... Seritinajii? /Seriously/ that's all? One in three chance? Hell yeah. So if any of you three would like to roleclaim, I'll take it into consideration, but definitely blowing up on one of y'all before the day ends.


----------



## .... (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

I'm a Dunsparce roleblocker.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Midnight said:


> I have the ability to see if someone is not the vigilante. Which makes it so much more useless because that's a ... currently... 1/11 chance, as opposed to possibly 1/6 for the inspector, and that's only if there's two mafia left. (Blaziking isn't the vigilante, by the by.)
> 
> C would be /entirely possible/; you know me well, mister Jack! I play most mafia games for the lulz.


So, you're an innocent-aligned terrorist who can also serve as an inspector?

Yeah, am I the person who finds it suspicious that an experienced player who plays Mafia for the lulz has a really complex and overpowered role?


----------



## Clover (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> So, you're an innocent-aligned terrorist who can also serve as an inspector?
> 
> Yeah, am I the person who finds it suspicious that an experienced player who plays Mafia for the lulz has a really complex and overpowered role?


Haha, I don't care if you believe me or not. It's down to Littlestream or Seritinajii; I'm gonna die either way tonight. Even if you manage to redirect all the Minnow votes (which would be dumb, since, you know, he's mafia and I'm not), I'm still gonna choose to blow up on one of them. So yeah, whatever.

Also I hardly find it terribly complex. And I just got finished explaining how the inspector bit was fairly useless. But. "It's your right to refuse to believe. That's freedom, isn't it?"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

How is the inspector part useless if you've managed to locate a mafia for us? (Assuming Minnow is Mafia, of course.)

Not interested in bandwagoning, sorry; if you want to blow up today then please do so.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> How is the inspector part useless if you've managed to locate a mafia for us? (Assuming Minnow is Mafia, of course.)


Midnight didn't do that; that was OrngSumb. From what I gather from what Midnight's saying, she doesn't "inspect" in the normal sense; rather than innocent/mafia, she gets vigilante/other. Is that right?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Oh, silly me! That was a dumb error on my part. Sorry.

Do you just send a PM every night like a regular inspector, or...? Because that seems reasonable.


----------



## Clover (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> From what I gather from what Midnight's saying, she doesn't "inspect" in the normal sense; rather than innocent/mafia, she gets vigilante/other. Is that right?





Karkat Vantas said:


> Do you just send a PM every night like a regular inspector, or...? Because that seems reasonable.


Correctomundo! Also, it only activated once Sneasel started killing people, so I only found out that Blaziking wasn't. So yup.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Midnight: Seri is an innocent


----------



## Clover (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



OrngSumb said:


> Midnight: Seri is an innocent


Yes, and? Vigilante is usually innocent-aligned killer. Although... I don't know how much sense that would make, considering I'm also innocent-aligned and I'm meant to kill it... Well, that tidbit inclines me to go with Littlestream as my guess, anyway. I'll still wait until tomorrow to see if they show up to make defenses.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Is it just me, or does midnight _always_ have an overly-complicated role ((tv tropes)). I find it super suspicious.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Wargle said:


> Is it just me, or does midnight _always_ have an overly-complicated role ((tv tropes)). I find it super suspicious.


I already raised this point... I forget what her role in TVTropes was, though. (Vixie had the supercomplicated one that was probably mostly bullshit)


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Hers was the one that saw who targetted her, with what, was somehow not killed, and she was free to contact newt iirc.


----------



## Clover (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



Wargle said:


> Hers was the one that saw who targetted her, with what, was somehow not killed, and she was free to contact newt iirc.


Yes, yes, yes, and no. what. and why is that past tense ;; I'm still alive there! unless I missed something. Not that we should be talking about it here, aheh. (BUTTERFREE IT'S BEEN LIKE THREE WEEKS get your head in the game.)

ANYWAY it's tomorrow now, and Littlestream still hasn't done anything, so yeah, think I'll go with h...er if no one raises any objections...~~

ETA: WELL idk. I think I may be too hasty. think I may wait until tomorrow, get another chance to hunt them down... unless I die first. would appreciate a healing, but a) perhaps they are all dead and 2) idk how to not-dockill. yup.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

What? You're not going to blow up? How... predictable.

Look, if you're not going to blow up now, you're going to get killed eventually. Don't waste your powers.

(Also, out of curiosity, what's your Pokemon?)


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

I say we dockill her. Just because.
And if I get Mafia'd Midnight is Mafia. Lynch her.


----------



## Clover (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*



> <Eifie> HI MIDNIGHT
> <Midnight> HI
> <Midnight> should I blow up now what are your thoughts!!
> <Midnight> who is it :B
> ...


so. I do not know! I guess you're right. (you're making it tempting to blow up on you, though.) If I don't hit Sneasel, though, second best is a mafia. Besides Minnow, obviously. Hrmhrum.

ETA: YOU'RE SO CRUEL, sobsob. seriously if you do not want an explosion to the face I would shut it :)

(I'm   !)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Okay then! Sounds believeable.

Wargle: Did you post your healer history?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

LOL WORNG GAME.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

Also, I didn't think Arcanines asploded?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

derp

Wait who are you in this game

Also, suggesting a doc-kill is very scummish behavior, especially since there's a vigilante on her ass.


----------



## Clover (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

That still surprises me, that the vig didn't go after me last night. Then again, the self-proclaimed redirector /did/ die, so maybe Flora and the vig went after me? Then again again, Flora died by water. So. Who knows.

Day's about to end so if no one else has any comments ... Maybe I'll go with Seritinajii. Ah, I just can't take this suspense~~!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

....oh sorry! I sort of forgot about this game.

I'm not vigilante, but I'm something else that I'd rather not say because there's only one healer left. So go with Littlestream.


----------



## Clover (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

But... But... B-- oh screw it, I have to get off the computer for the night anyway.

But I don't think it's Littlestream from what Emerald said! And I don't like you anyway, mister.

*Use ...* what was the name I forget. fire blast whatever it was *on Brock/Wargle.*

8D LATERS

ETA: EVERYTHING SUCKS (emerald just told me i got it wrong) LIFE SUCKS YOU ALL SUCKS THIS GAME SUCKS THE ENGLISH BLACK/WHITE NAMES SUCK

I'M DITCHING THIS TACO STAND


----------



## Eifie (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY THREE)*

*insert failure at flavour text here!* blah blah blah Arcanine uses Heat Wave on Wargle, Wargle dies, *Wargle is Nidoking*, Arcanine kills herself out of guilt etc etc etc

*Wargle (Nidoking) is dead. She was not Mafia.*
*Midnight (Arcanine) is dead. She was not Mafia.*

And then the town lynches *Minnow, who is a Gengar*!

*Minnow is dead. He was Mafia.

You have fourty-eight hours for night actions.*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT FOUR)*

The town awakens to the sight of even more dead bodies than before! A Xatu appears to have been crushed by a large weight, and a Blissey lies battered and bruised.

They also find a Houndoom, with its fur soaked and bearing scratch marks similar to the previously killed Exeggutor's. They discover that fortunately, Houndoom was not on their side!

---

*Littlestream (Xatu) is dead. It was not Mafia.
Seritinajii (Blissey) is dead. He was not Mafia.
Blaziking (Houndoom) is dead. He was Mafia.

You have fourty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

remember how i said i was a forretress







i lied


----------



## .... (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Well, who have you targeted?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Hehe, let's see... I targeted Midnight unsuccessfully on every night except on Nights 1 and 3, where I targeted Superbird and Blaziking, respectively.

I can confirm that the types of my attacks are randomized... I got Electric on Nights 0 and 1, and Water on Nights 2 and 3.

Since Midnight is presumably weak to Water-type moves, she definitely got healed or something on Night 2.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

3 mafia are dead out of 18 people. Does the vigilante count as Mafia?

According to Seri's list I've gathered some "suspects"

Silver posted and said they were a girafarig but didn't say a power.

Mawile said they were a poliwag but didn't want to reveal power.

Karkat lied but if vigilante doesn't count as Mafia then I'm fine.


----------



## .... (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



OrngSumb said:


> 3 mafia are dead out of 18 people. Does the vigilante count as Mafia?


Not usually.



OrngSumb said:


> Mawile said they were a poliwag but didn't want to reveal power.





Mawile said:


> I'm a Dunsparce roleblocker.


???


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Sorry I read it wrong. Polymetric is a poliwag that was reluctant to give up role


----------



## .... (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

It's okay.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



OrngSumb said:


> Sorry I read it wrong. Polymetric is a poliwag that was reluctant to give up role


If you want me to reveal my actual action I can :V I was just reluctant to since I thought that would make me a Mafia target. I'm still reluctant to really. I mean even knowing that it looks like there's only one Mafia left, I'm still kinda worried :x


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Meh, screw it. I'm Girafarig the doublevoter. But I'm still innocent.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Polymetric I think you should considering we're this far down


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

FFFF my revenge kill didn't hit a Mafia member :| /targeted Littlestream
I'll take over Seritinaji's role of composing the player list , seeing as he was killed and I find lists to be extremely helpful. SO as of Day four we have remaining:

*OrngSumb* - Noctowl, Inspector
*Karkat Vantas* - Sneasel, Vigilante
*Mawile* - Dunsparce, Roleblocker
*Jack_The_Pumpkinking* - Eevee > Umbreon, Variable (with substitute)
*Polymetric Sesquialtera* - Poliwrath, Dayblocker
*Rai-CH* - Nidoqueen, Fishing Brother
*Silver* - Girafarig, Doublevoter

*Innocents Killed* - Superbird, Dave Strider, Littlestream, Wargle, Midnight, Seritinaji, Flower Doll, Werefish5 (8/14?)
*Mafia Killed* - Mai, Minnow, Blaziking the Adept (3/ 4?)

I'm assuming that we only have one Mafia member left, (it's quite rare that there are more than four Mafia members in a game of 18 people). I'm pretty sure that everyone on this list has claimed innocent too, which means that someone is lying.

OrngSumb, who did you inspect last night?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

alright, my power is that I can use Hypnosis and basically dayblock. I've pretty much chosen not to use that power because it seems fairly... detrimental to the game as a whole.

... on second thought I'm not really sure how that makes me a Mafia target. o.o oh well.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

My last inspection was Blaziking and it came back Mafia.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Well, I guess we can go down the list and interrogate everyone now!

OrngSumb: Why did you investigate the people you did?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

OrngSumb, I looked back in the thread, and just to collect your inspection results together, they are as follows, correct?

Superbird: Innocent
Seritinaijii: Innocent
Minnow: Mafia
Blaziking: Mafia
(all four of these people are now dead)

I would love it if we had a way to protect Orng during the night, but without a healer that's probably not possible.



Rai-CH said:


> *OrngSumb* - Noctowl, Inspector
> *Karkat Vantas* - Sneasel, Vigilante
> *Mawile* - Dunsparce, Roleblocker
> *Jack_The_Pumpkinking* - Eevee > Umbreon, Variable (with substitute)
> ...


Dead Innocents:
*Superbird* - Exeggutor
*Dave Strider* - Wobbuffet
*Littlestream* - Xatu
*Wargle* - Nidoking, fishing brother
*Midnight* - Arcanine, innocent terrorist
*Seritinajii* - Blissey
*Flower Doll* - Furret, redirector*
*werefish5* - Clefable

Dead Mafia:
*Mai* - Alakazam
*Minnow* - Gengar
*Blaziking* - Houndoom

* Just because nobody asked yet, Karkat, did you attempt to kill Midnight that night and it got redirected to Flower Doll? That makes the most sense to me, but I want to ask because I'm curious.



Rai-CH said:


> I'm assuming that we only have one Mafia member left, (it's quite rare that there are more than four Mafia members in a game of 18 people). I'm pretty sure that everyone on this list has claimed innocent too, which means that someone is lying.


I just looked back at my PM and my Substitute even works during the day, so I am perfectly fine with you guys attempting to lynch me to prove my innocence, although then the Mafia would know I only have one life left and I would probably be killed that night.

Just putting it out there.

---

Also, I found this when I was putting together the list above but Poly claimed Poliwrath earlier and is now claiming Poliwhirl. That could be just a mistake or it could be a Mafia forgetting what they claimed before. (If anything, I would think it'd be more likely for a Mafia to go back and double-check what they claimed to make sure they're consistent.)

What do we wanna do about this?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Jack you are correct with my inspections.

Karkat: I inspected Superbird the first night because he was the first on the list and had no leads. Second night I went with Seri because (iirc) he was the one pushing for a randylynch and thought he was Mafia, which he wasn't. Next was Minnow and that was going with the theory of "Hey they're inactive during the day = Mafia?" and it showed up true. I used the same theory for Blaziking and it came back Mafia which we see is true.

The only person I question is Polymetric because they were active in the beginning but once Mafia members were dropping they shut up. I feel it was to protect themselves and not be a target.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, I guess we can go down the list and interrogate everyone now!


I'm moving back into my dorm tomorrow so I'll go ahead and address the things about me I would think would need to be addressed:

I evolved into Umbreon with Substitute because I decided being safe from attack was the best way to be useful to the game (since other people in other Mafia games tend not to want to talk, and I do often tend to talk and reason things out).

My other options were Flareon with Fire Spin (dayblocker), Vaporeon with Acid Armor (night actions have 50% chance of missing), Jolteon with Thunder Wave (night roleblocker), and Espeon with Psych Up (sort-of inspector, but instead of innocent/mafia, discovers the target's attack if Espeon is innocent, or discovers the target's weakness and resistance if Espeon is Mafia).

Flareon was resistant to Fire, Vaporeon to Water, Jolteon to Psychic (which EE said "just pretend that makes sense"), Espeon to Fighting, and Umbreon to Psychic.

Espeon's power makes me believe the Mafia can choose their kill's type rather than it being randomized. Flareon and Jolteon's powers are both doubled on other people's roles (Poly and Mawile, respectively).

---

Also a question as part of the interrogation: Silver, what was the reasoning for Girafarig being a double-voter? I can't think of an attack off the top of my head for which that would make sense.

EDIT: Changed poor wording; Espeon discovers what the target's attack is; it doesn't "learn" the attack as the original phrasing implied.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Midnight was an Arcanine, and my attack on Night 2 was Water-typed, so I'm assuming Flora got the brunt of my Slash instead.

I'm going to say that Leafpool looks rather suspicious right now for the various reasons mentioned... *Polymetric Whatsername*

I killed Blaziking, but why did the other two die?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Also, I found this when I was putting together the list above but Poly claimed Poliwrath earlier and is now claiming Poliwhirl. That could be just a mistake or it could be a Mafia forgetting what they claimed before. (If anything, I would think it'd be more likely for a Mafia to go back and double-check what they claimed to make sure they're consistent.)


I never claimed Poliwhirl. I originally claimed Poliwrath and then was listed in two different posts as being Poliwag and Poliwhirl and never felt the need to correct it since it didn't change the fact that my power was still Hypnosis.

also lol @ Karkat with Polymetric Whatsername


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I never claimed Poliwhirl. I originally claimed Poliwrath and then was listed in two different posts as being Poliwag and Poliwhirl and never felt the need to correct it since it didn't change the fact that my power was still Hypnosis.


Ah. Sorry. people need to be more careful with their lists... including me


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I killed Blaziking, but why did the other two die?





Rai-CH said:


> FFFF my revenge kill didn't hit a Mafia member :| /targeted Littlestream


I think we can be confident that Seri was killed by whatever Mafia member is remaining. Probably because it looks like she accidentally softclaimed healer in her last post.


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Assurance is my attack.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Well, here's an idea... if you want to prove your innocence, put someone to sleep tomorrow. How about Rai-CH? She's more or less vanilla now that her revenge kill is done.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

I'm fine with that, I can't exactly help anymore other than speculate who's Mafia. 

I also apologize for my mistake with Polymetric's role, I misread Poliwrath as Poliwhirl. I'll go edit that in a minute, along with your role details.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

So then who are we going to lynch? Unless we don't want to lynch anybody today


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

There's no point in lynching anyone right now; what with only seven players remaining we really need to interrogate everyone before we begin deciding who to lynch.

So, Mawile: who did you target?


----------



## .... (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

N1- Mai
N2- Midnight
N3- Seritinaiji
N4- n/a


----------



## Eifie (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

I'm *extending the day phase for another twenty-four hours*, as only one person's voted so far.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

I don't think we're lynching anyone today, so I'm doing to *abstain*.
If I become dayblocked next day phase and can't talk, I wish all the innocents good luck at tracking down the last (?) Mafia member! :D


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

*Abstain*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

I do think it would be best to lynch, but in this case I guess we can *abstain*. At least we'll have cleared someone. (Well, unless Rai-CH gets killed overnight.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

By the way, I'd like to take this time to say I'm not killing anyone.


----------



## Silver (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

* Abstain*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Oh yeah, *abstain*.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FOUR)*

Since I doubt everyone will suddenly change their minds, and because I am impatient, I will change phase early!

*Twenty-four hours for night actions*. (:D?)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT FIVE)*

The villagers are not too surprised when they find a Noctowl dead the next morning. Someone who dares to touch its wing receives a nasty static shock.

---

*OrngSumb (Noctowl) is dead. He was not Mafia.

You have fourty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

Unless EE forgot, it appears that Rai-CH isn't dayblocked, so *Polymetric* is looking totally suspicious and probably guilty right now.

(Unless EE isn't the kind of GM who would tell us if somebody's dayblocked. But I think almost all, if not all, GMs give the message that somebody's dayblocked.)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Unless EE forgot, it appears that Rai-CH isn't dayblocked, so *Polymetric* is looking totally suspicious and probably guilty right now.
> 
> (Unless EE isn't the kind of GM who would tell us if somebody's dayblocked. But I think almost all, if not all, GMs give the message that somebody's dayblocked.)


I would tell you if someone was dayblocked, yes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

Well, I guess we know who to kill then!

*Polymetric Whatsername*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

Well, I guess we know who to kill then!

*Polymetric Whatsername*


----------



## .... (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

*Polymetric.*


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

This is a surprise! I was expecting to be dayblocked, or dead. I guess that means that Polymetric is pretty guilty!
And we lost our Inspector too :(

Lynch *Polymetric Sesquialtera*.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

alright, whatever

*polymetric sesquialtera*


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

Wait.

_What._

I have no idea why you would vote for yourself I don't know whether you have some sort of role where if everyone votes for you  we all die or something or are you just trying to mindfuck us or I don't knowww ;_;

I don't know whether to withdraw my vote or not, you obviously have a motive of some sort but I can't figure out just what it is. Ugh I hate it when someone posts something cryptic and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

She's voting for herself because she knows she's screwed. At least one of us has to be a mafia member, and she's the only one without an alibi.

It sort of pisses me off how just voting for yourself gives everyone the jitters.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

Usually I wouldn't care, but now every time someone votes for themself it reminds me of that goddamn Vixie mindfuck from TV Tropes Mafia. I'd rather not go through with that again.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY FIVE)*

I'll end the day a bit early (again) because I am impatient (again) and it doesn't seem like anybody is going to change their minds (again). :P

The villagers immediately accuse *Polymetric Sesquialtera the Poliwrath*. She is killed long before sunset.

---

*Polymetric Sesquialtera is dead. She was Mafia.

Twenty-four hours for night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT SIX)*

Uh, I'm sorry, but isn't Poly the last mafia?

Unless she isn't. :(


----------



## Eifie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT SIX)*

I haven't made a mistake in not ending the game, no! :D


----------



## Eifie (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (NIGHT SIX)*

Only three townspeople awaken the next morning. They don't have to look far to find the bodies of Sneasel and Girafarig. Sneasel appears to have been killed by an Electric-type attack, while Girafarig's fur is wet and covered with scratches.

---

*Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) is dead. He was not Mafia.
Silver (Girafarig) is dead. She was not Mafia.

Fourty-eight hours for discussion, or until everyone has voted.*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY SIX)*

Uh-oh. This is pretty bad. We have to hit the last Mafia today, or else we'll all be dead by morning.

I'm actually not too suspicious of Rai-CH since she was corroborated by her other Fishing Brother, who did indeed flip innocent upon dead. On top of that, Mawile claimed roleblocker which is fairly easy to fake (in comparison to something like inspector). I'm something like 85% confident that *Mawile* is our last scum.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY SIX)*

Aww I thought that we'd finished this game and killed the last mafia D:
I'm pretty sure that Mawile is Mafia too. Originally I had suspicions for Silver but they're kinda dead (and innocent). I don't think that Jack's Mafia, and I certainly aren't.

So let's lynch *Mawile* and hope that we've finally gotten our last one! :D


----------



## .... (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY SIX)*

Farewell, then.*

Mawile*.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (DAY SIX)*

Mawile the Alakazam offers up no resistance as the remaining two townspeople turn on her. Just before she is killed, she transforms back into her original form, a Ditto!

(I am great at flavour text)

*Mawile (Ditto) is dead. She was Mafia.

Innocents win!* Congratulations Rai-CH and Jack_the_PumpkinKing, the surviving innocents!

Postgame coming in a bit!


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

I didn't really use the whole type thing that much in this game, because I wanted to see how much it would change things, first. Maybe I'll make a sequel sometime!

I'm sorry for the excessive length of this post! I did try to shorten this log as much as possible! (The original one was a lot more detailed and kept track of all the votes and everything.) I also removed the weaknesses and resistances because they made everything look very ugly, but if anyone is very curious I can tell you the details for each role. :P

*The Roles*
MAFIA
Blaziking the Adept: Houndoom with Flamethrower (Fire) and another attack that was never used, so I will save it for another game!
Polymetric Sesquialtera: Poliwrath with Hydro Pump (Water) and DynamicPunch (Fighting).
Mai: Alakazam with Psychic (Psychic) and Charge Beam (Electric).

INNOCENTS
OrngSumb: Inspector; Noctowl (Foresight)
Seritinajii: Healer; Blissey (Softboiled)
werefish5: Healer; Clefable (Wish)
Karkat Vantas: Vigilante; Sneasel (Slash: random type each night)
Superbird: Bus Driver; Exeggutor (Confusion)
Dave Strider: Bodyguard; Wobbuffet (Counter)
Littlestream: Oracle; Xatu (Future Sight)
Silver: Doublevoter; Girafarig (Assurance)
Flower Doll: Magnet; Furret (Follow Me)
Wargle: Fishing Brother; Nidoking (Megahorn)
Rai-CH: Fishing Brother; Nidoqueen (Body Slam)

OTHERS
Mawile: Channeler; Ditto (Transform)
Midnight: Arcanine (Odor Sleuth, Heat Wave: Fire)
Minnow: Serial Killer; Gengar (Nightmare, Substitute)
Jack_the_PumpkinKing: Variable; Eevee

*Game Log*
NIGHT ONE
Rai-CH (Nidoqueen) targets Midnight (Arcanine)
Jack_the_PumpkinKing (Eevee) evolves into Umbreon and chooses innocent
Superbird (Exeggutor) switches Minnow (Gengar) and Midnight (Arcanine)
Flower Doll (Furret) targets Mai (Alakazam)
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills Midnight (Arcanine), carefully arranging the innards in the shape of a trollface (except this failed)
Wargle (Nidoking) targets Karkat Vantas (Sneasel)
Seritinajii (Blissey) heals Mai and chooses resistance to ELECTRIC
Minnow (Gengar) kills Superbird
OrngSumb (Noctowl) inspects Superbird (Exeggutor). NOT MAFIA
Mai (Alakazam) attacks Jack_the_PumpkinKing (Umbreon) with Psychic (PSYCHIC)

No deaths.
Minnow (Gengar)'s Substitute is destroyed.

DAY ONE
No deaths.

NIGHT TWO
Rai-CH (Nidoqueen) targets Superbird (Exeggutor)
Superbird (Exeggutor) switches Midnight (Arcanine) and werefish5 (Clefable)
Wargle (Nidoking) targets Karkat Vantas (Sneasel)
Seritinajii (Blissey) heals Karkat Vantas (Sneasel)
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills Superbird (Exeggutor)
OrngSumb (Noctowl) investigates Seritinajii (Blissey). NOT MAFIA
Blaziking (Houndoom) attacks Midnight (Arcanine) with Flamethrower (FIRE)

Minnow (Gengar)'s target is randomly generated as Karkat Vantas (Sneasel). His attack type is randomly generated as ELECTRIC. Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) is protected by Seritinajii (Blissey)'s healing.

Superbird (Exeggutor) is dead.
werefish5 (Clefable) is dead.
Midnight (Arcanine) is "activated".

DAY TWO
Mai (Alakazam) is lynched.

NIGHT THREE
Seritinajii (Blissey) heals Midnight (Arcanine)
OrngSumb (Noctowl) investigates Minnow (Gengar). MAFIA
Wargle (Nidoking) targets Midnight (Arcanine)
Rai-CH (Nidoqueen) targets Dave Strider (Wobbuffet)
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills Midnight (Arcanine)
Mawile (Ditto) channels Mai (Alakazam)
Midnight (Arcanine) investigates Blaziking (Houndoom)

The Mafia's target is randomly generated as Flower Doll (Furret) and their attacker as Polymetric Sesquialtera (Poliwrath), who uses Hydro Pump (WATER).
Minnow (Gengar)'s target is randomly generated as Dave Strider (Wobbuffet). His attack type is randomly generated as PSYCHIC.

Flower Doll (Furret) is dead.
Dave Strider (Wobbuffet) is dead.

DAY THREE
Midnight (Arcanine) uses Heat Wave on Wargle (Nidoking)

Wargle (Nidoking) is dead.
Midnight (Arcanine) is dead.
Minnow (Gengar) is lynched.

NIGHT FOUR
Rai-CH (Nidoqueen) kills Littlestream (Xatu)
OrngSumb (Noctowl) investigates Blaziking (Houndoom). MAFIA
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills Blaziking (Houndoom)
Seritinajii (Blissey) heals Karkat Vantas (Sneasel)

The Mafia's target is randomly generated as Seritinajii (Blissey) and their attacker as Polymetric Sesquialtera (Poliwrath) who uses DynamicPunch (FIGHTING). Seritinajii (Blissey) dies from Polymetric Sesquialtera (Poliwrath)'s FIGHTING-type attack and his night action is cancelled.

Littlestream (Xatu) is dead.
Blaziking (Houndoom) is dead.
Seritinajii (Blissey) is dead.

DAY FOUR
No deaths.

NIGHT FIVE
OrngSumb (Noctowl) investigates Silver (Girafarig). NOT MAFIA
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills no one
Mawile (Alakazam) attacks OrngSumb (Noctowl) with Charge Beam (ELECTRIC)

OrngSumb (Noctowl) is dead.

DAY FIVE
Polymetric Sesquialtera (Poliwrath) is lynched.

NIGHT SIX
Mawile (Alakazam) attacks Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) with Charge Beam (ELECTRIC)
Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) kills Silver (Girafarig)

Karkat Vantas (Sneasel) is dead.
Silver (Girafarig) is dead.

DAY SIX
Mawile (Ditto) is lynched.

Innocents win!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

So wait, what? I was killed by a random action?! How unfortunate...

Great job, everybody! Sorry for being so ambiguous, but I really didn't want to get killed since there was only one healer left. Shouldn't've said that...

I was really thinking Littlestream was Sneasel. Guess we should be more careful about who's lying...


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

Yessssssss I was one of the last innocents standing /hi-fives Jack

Oh lol everyone I targeted before my revenge kill was 'activated' died that day (except midnight). Good thing I wasn't interrogated, I would've looked so suspicious! 
And I was right about the Mafia having two attacks, I feel so pro being able to guess that XD /shot

But this was yet another fun game, I really enjoyed playing :)


----------



## Superbird (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

Waitwaitwaitwait. Why didn't I die the FIRST night if I was killed then?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*



Superbird said:


> Waitwaitwaitwait. Why didn't I die the FIRST night if I was killed then?


One of the conditions of Minnow's Substitute was that if it was destroyed during the night, his night action would be cancelled. (Also, his attack type was Water, your resistance, so you wouldn't have died anyway.)

I was extremely amused at the conditions that caused _all three_ kills to be stopped on the first night, without any interference from the healers. :P


----------



## Autumn (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

I wasn't lying when I said I was Poliwrath. x3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Johto Pokémafia (INNOCENTS WIN)*

As for my night action on the fifth night, I figured that Silver was Mafia. Honestly, doublevoter was such a conveniently useless role...

Once it became sort of obvious he wasn't mafia, I figured Jack was the last mafioso, since Umbreon is a pretty scummy Pokemon, imo. Not to mention he lost his sub.

I'm pretty glad I chose to shut up about Midnight, though!


----------

